# Wie kann ich einen Stromkreis durch einen Impuls dauerhaft schließen ?



## inDOKnito (6. März 2004)

Hi !
Ich hatte vor Kurzem schon'mal so einen Beitrag geschrieben, aber abgesehen davon, dass wohl auch niemand eine Antwort wusste, hat sich das Problem auch vereinfacht:
Ich muss einen Stromkreis durch eine kurz angelegte Spannung (ich nenne das 'mal Impuls, hoffentlich passt das) dauerhaft schließen. Wenn jemand Rat hätte, würde ich knierutschend meine Dankbarkeit kundtun - Lötkolben und entsprechendes Geschick sind vorhanden, nur die Theorie stellt ein Defizit dar ...
Danke schon'mal - Dennis.


----------



## Thomas Lindner (6. März 2004)

Jenachdem für was du das brauchst würde ich mal über einen elektromagnetischisch (um-)schalter nachdenken.

Strom schaltet einen Magneten, der durch das Magnetfeld einen Schalter umlegt.


----------



## Martin Schaefer (6. März 2004)

Hi,

das Stichwort heißt Stromstoßrelais.
Damit kannst du mit niedriger Steuerspannung auch 220V-Verbraucher von
beliebig vielen Tastern schalten.
Kann man massenweise bei Conrad oder anderen Elektronikversendern kaufen.

Verwendungsbeispiel:
http://www.elexs.de/schalt1.htm

Gruß
Martin


----------



## inDOKnito (6. März 2004)

UIUIUI !  

Vielen Dank ! - DAS ging ja 'mal schnell.


----------

